# Hello...advice needed on labels please



## Georgia's Soapbox (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there im new to the forum but have been lurking for a while 

You all seem a friendly bunch so i was wondering if anyone could help? I am looking for some water proof labels but they all seem so expensive. Does anyone know where i can get these at a reasonable price? Is it just cheaper to do my own with a laser printer? I only need small quantities no more than 100 id say.

Imn in the UK thank you so much x


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum!  I'm sorry I can't answer your question. Hopefully, one of the UK members will be along in a little while to answer your question. You may have to be a bit patient.


----------



## llineb (Nov 25, 2011)

I am not sure how much the shipping would be but you could have them printed at vistaprint.com and use the small oval labels b/c you get more per sheet.  If you google vista print coupons you are bound to find a coupon for labels and enter their site through this link and you will get the price they advertise and be prompted to make your label.  Then make sure you select the "glossy" print so it will be water proof.  You select glossy finish after making your label and are placing the order.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jbabs (Jan 10, 2012)

You can use self-laminating sheets over the labels you print with your own printer, then cut the label out. While not completely waterproof, the coating keeps a lot of moisture out and looks great.


----------



## Kingswood Soaps (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,
I'm not sure if you are sorted re labels as yet, but this may be helpful.....

I have found at Staple clear adhesive labels, just like the white one you can get for printing at home only clear!

They were a wee bit more expensive than the white ones but not that much.

HTH

Yaz


----------



## LillyQueen (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a source that I get white matte waterproof labels for inkjet printers for about 60 cents a sheet.

They dont ship to the UK - but I could.


----------

